# Currently have a 2x12 - for live should I go with a 4x12 or get a 2nd 2x12?



## Rev2010 (Mar 4, 2020)

I'm done some googling on this and the opinions are all over the place. Most of the places I've read posts though were not from metal players so I figured I'd ask you guys. I have a Randall Diavlo 2x12 which has two V30's, my preferred speakers. I'm guessing we'll probably start playing out live sometime this late summer or early fall and was wondering if I should just pickup another one of these 2x12's or if I should go with a 4x12. The Diavlo cabs already have a slight tilt on the speakers so I'm not so much concerned with projection of the sound to my ears, think it should be fine. I've read some comments that two 2x12's have less bass than a 4x12. How much less bass? I also know that two 2x12's weigh more than a 4x12, but on the flip side are easier to move individually.

Anyone have experience using both and can lend your experience?


Rev.


----------



## spudmunkey (Mar 4, 2020)

Unless you're carrying the 2x12 one-handed, two 2x12s would mean one more trip to and from the car/van/truck/trailer.

Yes, that's literally all I have to offer.


----------



## TedEH (Mar 4, 2020)

Unless you plan on playing a lot of places that have zero PA, you're probably fine with the 2x12. Can you be heard over your drummer when jamming? If yes, then good enough IMO. i've done shows with a 1x12 and it was fine. It's more important that it's a _good_ cab than how many speakers you've got. IMO of course.


----------



## budda (Mar 4, 2020)

Is it a 212 combo? If yes, just get an amp stand.


----------



## sleewell (Mar 4, 2020)

its really hard to beat a 4x12. 

but if you already have a 212 i would probably buy another. most gigs take both but if you are feeling lazy one should be fine. 

that being said i use a 412 and a 212 which fucking kills. 

212s are pretty easy to carry. i help my buddy with his 412 and he helps me with mine. one quilter in my helix bag and the other fits in my guitar gig bag.


----------



## Rev2010 (Mar 4, 2020)

sleewell said:


> its really hard to beat a 4x12.



Yeah the Randall Diavlo 4x12 is $850, as opposed to Mesa's $1200, so I could always just go that route or buy a used 4x12. I'm thinking I might just do that and sell the 2x12 after. Spud's point above about making two trips to the vehicle is a good one. The 2x12 is already heavy as hell. Its weight is listed at 63.49lbs.


Rev.


----------



## c7spheres (Mar 4, 2020)

- The main thing is that a 4x12 sounds different than two 2x12's. If you're happy with your sound I'd go with another 2x12. I have four 2x12's and like the sound. I built them and saved a bunch of money that way, and customized how I wanted them too. It's not hard to build them, but it's a pain in the ass without the proper tools and space.
- Two 2x12's is an extra trip in transport but they are much easier to carry and move and fit into a car compared to a 4x12
- You can stack them horizontally or vertically depending on the space you're playing in. You can put one horzontally on a raised stage to punish the crowd and stack the other on top and rotate it towards you as a monitor and space filler. Use one as a monitor facing you and one towards the audience for smaller gigs etc.
- You can bring just one on smaller gigs and jams or for practice.
- Whatever you do, make sure the amp and the speaker ohms will line up in whatever scenarios you want to use them in. Takes a bit of thought processing power but it's necessary.


----------



## lurè (Mar 5, 2020)

Following because I'm currently tempted to sell my 4x12 and get 2 2x12 cabs to use live.

My current 412 is a custom oversize cab and weights a looooot. 

I'm thinking about buying 2 Harley Benton 2x12 which are really cheap and with V30; in the used market are even cheaper.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Mar 5, 2020)

If you're gonna drag two 2x12s everywhere and stack them, I'd probably go for the 4x12. If you're running a stereo rig, two 2x12s with stands would be great.
I'd actually just use a 2x12 as long as it can hang with the drummer in places without PA support. Less gear, lighter gear, makes me a happy guitarist.


----------



## bmth4111 (Mar 24, 2020)

Glad to see this thread I have been in the same predicament.


----------



## Wrecklyss (Apr 2, 2020)

I would get a second 2x12. One thing that can really make life easier for a gigging musician is a scalable rig, meaning you can adjust the size of your amp to the size of the venue. Outdoor festivals, load as many cabs as you can and move some air! Indoor venues, sometimes a 1x12 is perfect, other times 3 full stacks are better equipped for the job. Having multiple small cabs packs easier into regular cars (I drive a midsize hatchback, it can fit a lot of gear, but you have to tetris things in there) and allows you to bring the right tool for the job every time. 

In a full band context, you don't need as much bass as you would play with by yourself because if you start overlapping the bass or the floor tom/kick drum, the sound guy will high pass filter you in the FOH anyway (anywhere sound is provided and the sound guy has either education or experience anyway). 

These views are all my opinion based on the local scene where I play, and if you really want a 4x12, then that is the right cab for you. From a practical standpoint though, sizing the rig to the venue gets you a faster soundcheck and show the venue entertainment manager that you are a professional who comes properly prepared to play at their venue.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Apr 3, 2020)

Plus 1 on the 2nd 2x12. Fire them inward from side stage for better dispersement of your stage area, and you won't have to compete for onstage volume, and you'll give FOH more to work with to make the band sound great out front.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Apr 3, 2020)

I really like my 2x12 for playing at home, but prefer my 4x12 for jamming with my drummer, as he is loud af. It's louder, fuller sounding and has better projection, though with two 2x12's you could stack them.

Imo the 2x12 is tighter, more focused, but the 4x12 is bigger, thicker sounding.


----------

